# Big Cat 1200?



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello all, 

I have recently had a hard time trying to deal with a rabbit infestation in our neighborhood. They've been eating all of the different plants in our garden and have even ruined a couple of my tree's. I've tried fencing them off but to no avail, so I decided to try to kill them off instead. I've had my eye on the Gamo Big Cat 1200 for quite some time now and eventually found this deal at Cablela's. I was wondering if it would serve my needs as a rabbit exterminator or if there were any other guns that would be better than the 1200. My budget is around a $120 or so, and I'd rather not go too much over that.

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, why do you have an eye on that Gamo...what is your reasoning?
Second, what is your actual budget including the scope?


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

> First of all, why do you have an eye on that Gamo...what is your reasoning?


I researched quite a bit before I found the Big Cat, but since it was a little bit out of my price range I decided against it until I saw the deal at Cabela's. The reviews overall seemed positive but I came here just to see some more feedback on the gun. 


> Second, what is your actual budget including the scope?


Like is said in my first post my price range is around $120 and I don't think I'll be getting a scope. I know that the scope that comes with the Gamo is junk but I'm not shooting from more that about 20 yards anyway.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, I didn't know $120 with glass or without. Sorry for saying over and over on this forum that any Gamo gun is an overpriced junk. It is what it is. It is extremely difficult to own a good quality rifle for only $120. Since you are not planning to scope it, may I recommend these two. I have shot them both and both of them can challenge any Gamo except for the CFX. First is Crossman Quest and the second Stoeger Arms. These are inexpensive, mediocre quality guns (at best), but they offer a slightly better quality overall...

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-quest-1000.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show. ... ger%20Arms


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm...the Crossman looks nice and it's at my local Dicks Sporting Goods for ten dollars more with a (cheap) scope. Does anybody have a second opinion about the Gamo or Crossman BTW?


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

...


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

With a maximum range of 20 yards, just about anything that you get in that power range will do. Just make sure not to use the PBA ammo. The Big Cat would probably do the trick but it seems like the low-end model in an overall low-end line.

Try the Crosman Storm would be my advice. Supposedly they have recently improved the trigger.


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Dick's Sporting Goods is offering a $10 off $100 apparently so I think I'll go with Quest or maybe the Storm if it's there. Special thanks to both blowgunner and Ambush Hunter.


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

*BUMP*

I got my 1000x a couple of days ago and have been happy with its performance. When I first opened it up I took it outside, and slapped on my old Bushnell Sportsview 4x scope. I sighted it in and got some pretty good groupings but a few hours later It was way off again. I joggled around the scope and found out that it was very loose. I tightened it up again and when through the same process of sighting in the scope. The next day it was off again. It's hard to get a head shot at 20 yards with open sights so I kinda have to have a scope. What scope would you guys recommend that isn't above $60? It doesn't have to be more than 4x.


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

This seem to be a rather dead forum...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You definitely get what you pay for in regards to scopes,,,however, Leapers is a lot better scope than the low prices would suggest.
Available here,,,,, http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Accessories ... ge_1.shtml

Mounting a scope and keeping it secure to a springer is easy enough to do. Again pyramydair.... http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles ... air-rifle/


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the reply. I'm just gonna bug you guys with one more question. I left my Crossman out in the dew yesterday (that was stupid) and it's starting to get a lot of fine rust on the externals and probably inside the barrel too. How would I go about cleaning the externals?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Buff lightly with an ultra-fine steel wool then wipe down with Rem-Oil or a similar product.


----------



## Greenscreener (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, thanks. :beer:


----------

